# Advice on purchasing companion pigeon



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi there, I am seeking advice regarding finding a companion for my approximately 7 month old male pigeon Bong Bong. Whilst he gets lots of free flight time, and has a spacious cage, I am somewhat concerned for his mental sanity. He has developed an unhealthy interest in human feet (?!?) and spends hours chatting up his toy balls in his cage. 

Clearly, he has reached sexual maturity! (or adolesence, at least). I dont feel that the few hours every day he gets to spend with me are enough social companionship for him. 

Therefore, I would like to get him a friend...a girlfriend in particular! 

I was hoping to get some advice on locating one. I have been to the recent Australian National Pigeon Show in Melbourne - but held off from buying, as i felt buying a pigeon who may/may not be carrying diseases could potentially put my human raised feral at risk of illness. Let alone the question of determining the sex!. 

So the questions... 

1. Fancy pigeon or feral? Do 'birds of a feather' flock better together? Will my somewhat 'dominant' pigeon - potentially assassinate say..a fantail? 

2. I planned to get the new pigeon as a young bird - say 20 days old - so it could be handraised/weaned in a similar fashion so that it is humanised - as Bong Bong is. Good/bad idea? 

3. Does anyone have any information on links they could provide me to fancy breeders in melbourne? 

4. What do you guys think of this fantail? picture attached - it is $20. it looks like quite a pretty adult to me...  but i could not tell of what quality by the picture


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a very pretty bird! Buy it!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

That is one of the most beautiful fantails I have ever seen! Get it man!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful bird! I would definitely take it. I love fantails with tailmarks like that


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful bird. Only $20. 
Even if you were to raise a little hen, depending on her personality, she may or may not be friendly when grown. I have a loft of rescues, many of whom were not at all friendly when they arrived. We have ferals, homers, fancies.............
With lots of patience, I have won most of them over. Actually all of them to some degree. Some are friendlier than others. Just depends. If your male is friendly, and she sees him interacting with you, then she is more likely to learn to trust you as well. Pick a bird you like, just make sure of the sex, and chances are that they will like each other. My birds choose their own mates for the most part, and the combinations can be quite interesting. I think it would be wonderful for your pet pij to have a friend to relate to. If there is someplace near you where you could find a rescue pigeon to adopt, that is always a nice way to do it also, as you are giving a home to another bird who may not find a home otherwise. But whatever you decide, I know your bird would be more complete with a companion. They are flock birds and shouldn't be alone if at all possible.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks for all of the responses guys. I think i would be equally happy with an adult or a juvenile - partner insists on squeaker female - so that she is 'humanised'. 

have decided i will go for another feral - just deciding whether to go through the vet, or through pigeons.biz when our main pigeon breeding season occurs over spring/summer. i think i will wait and see who comes on here needing help with a squeaker.. So...heres my er. advertisement: 

FEMALE SQUEAK WANTED
- Looking for an squeaker (less than 30 days old) 
- Preferably living in(or willing to travel to) melbourne australia
- Needs to be willing to be, err, determined female prior to adoption by blood testing (two males = lots of fighting otherwise) i will pay for blood testing - and veterinary treatment
- Squeaker to be willing to be spoilt and have the life of an indoor pigeon, having warm baths and showers, heated room, access to nests and 2 x devoted humans at squeakers mercy. 

Contact me on this website. 

Susie Young
Melbourne


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I wish you luck in finding the perfect mate for your bird. Please come back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, please do let us know how it goes! I'm beginning to think about getting a companion for Snowy - my female feral, also about 7 months old, and also in Melbourne... Very similar situation to Bong Bong, but I'm not really in a position to adopt another pigeon just yet... Snowy was very much an "accidental pet".

My car broke down on the way to the ANPA show on the Sunday morning! I was really looking forward to seeing the birds, but by the time I had waited for the RACV and a tow truck it was all over.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a small world this is. Maybe you two should get together and discuss the options. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! thats a gorgeous bird....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you plan on doing a dna test to find out the sex of the squeaker?, because that is the only way to find out the sex at that age, you could end up with two males. you may want to buy/adopt a hen that is a proven hen that has laid eggs already to prove it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> do you plan on doing a dna test to find out the sex of the sqeaker?, because that is the only way to find out the sex at that age, you could end up with two males. you may want to buy/adopt a hen that is a proven hen that has laid eggs already to prove it.


Good Point!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, two males wouldn't be bad! They can get along, he doesn't need a girlfriend. There was one member that kept all-males, and had I think three of them. That is, unless kamz wants a female for sure.

Wouldn't a female kinda drive the other pigeon away from kamz?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> Well, two males wouldn't be bad! They can get along, he doesn't need a girlfriend. There was one member that kept all-males, and had I think three of them. That is, unless kamz wants a female for sure.
> 
> Wouldn't a female kinda drive the other pigeon away from kamz?


in the pigeon world another cock coming along to the turf of another is a problem..even a hen can get attacked, male pigeons protect their property/little piece of real estate. Two cock birds introduced to a new place at the same time may get on ok or two nest mates or two young birds introduced at the same time, but not a new comer to an already established cock.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right. The original cock will view the new bird as an intruder of his space. It really needs to be a hen. Two hens would get along better however.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually- wouldn't it depend on what he considers "his space"? With most birds, putting a bird in the same cage of the other one usually ends up in a fight, but if you change the cage ("neutral territory"), or maybe even getting him accustomed to the other bird while the other bird is in another cage (separated so they can't fight but one next to the other so they can see each other), then it shouldn't be a problem, unless he considers his entire home as "his space". Works pretty good for dogs (moving into a neutral space and getting to know each other there) and worked nicely for my budgies. I'm sure pigeons can be different, but there are many variables there, including the personality of the males. (All this is just a theory).
Also, this would be a sexually immature male in the worst case, wouldn't it change something, or would it be the same as introducing a sexually mature male?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> Actually- wouldn't it depend on what he considers "his space"? With most birds, putting a bird in the same cage of the other one usually ends up in a fight, but if you change the cage ("neutral territory"), or maybe even getting him accustomed to the other bird while the other bird is in another cage (separated so they can't fight but one next to the other so they can see each other), then it shouldn't be a problem, unless he considers his entire home as "his space". Works pretty good for dogs (moving into a neutral space and getting to know each other there) and worked nicely for my budgies. I'm sure pigeons can be different, but there are many variables there, including the personality of the males. (All this is just a theory).
> Also, this would be a sexually immature male in the worst case, wouldn't it change something, or would it be the same as introducing a sexually mature male?


The cock bird already there would try to defend what he thinks is his, They even do it with their own young when they get to weaning age.. they do not look at them as their young any longer and try to defend even chase them off, If you get another cock(even young) he may want to fight for what the other has also and they will duke it out... I see it all the time with my pigeons, it is a big part of what they do. pigeons are very territorial. another example is how pigeon perches are done, each one has his own spot, and they defend their perch..that is why box perches work so well, there is a divider betwixed them that helps with fighting. just recently someone posted here that her cock bird killed a hen she tried to pair up with him..she did all that you are saying, but he still fought the hen, because he thought of the owner as his mate.. that is unusal that it comes down to death, but more than likely a new cock introduced to another that has already been there will not go over well. If you have to keep the new pigeon cock in another cage, it kind of defeats the purpose of getting another pigeon mate for your male bird... but that(what you stated above) should be done with a hen, untill they start to show interest in each other, then they can be put together in a neutral spot to see if the hen accepts him and also to see if the cock bird treats her well and does not bully her so much it becomes dangerouse. sometimes if a cock bird does not see the caretaker as his mate, if a hen is introduced they pair up in a matter of hours sometimes.. so it can go smoother with some birds. reminds me of a figurita hen I had, she was a lone bird in the breeding area, causing problems trying to steal mates and pick on babies..so I had to put her in with the homers..which was a large section in a loft..she found a mate in about an hour.. I guess she was ready..lol...


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol! She needed some love too...

Okay... knowledge acquired, hehe. Thanks for the explanation!

So, it'd be surely better to get a grown-up bird. Why don't you check the adoption forum, kamz?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

it has been most interesting to read re: the dynamics of male/female male/male juvenile/adult introductions. 

I would personally be rather happy to have an adult hen, the only reason i particularly wish to get a juvenile female (which i intended to DNA test) is because hubby felt this would be a good idea to bond the other bird to us as well. 

that said, he has now changed his mind having read this forum and responses of people..so if that attractive old female hen is still around... 

EDIT: stunning fantail is sold (unsurprisingly). so the search continues...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kamz said:


> it has been most interesting to read re: the dynamics of male/female male/male juvenile/adult introductions.
> 
> I would personally be rather happy to have an adult hen, the only reason i particularly wish to get a juvenile female (which i intended to DNA test) is because hubby felt this would be a good idea to bond the other bird to us as well.
> 
> ...


Gee, I'm sorry. That was a very pretty bird.


----------

